# Git Problem



## ClaudiM (22. Okt 2012)

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz auf die Sprünge helfen.
Ich habe mit git clone git://github.com/......

ein Projekt auf meinen Rechner geladen. Nun habe ich aus versehen eine Datei gelöscht.
Mit welchem Befehl kann ich diese Datei nun wieder beziehen? Gibt es einen Befehl mit dem
ich alles wieder aktuallisieren kann?
Mit git status sehe ich zwar was gelöscht wurde. Ein git pull macht gar nichts.

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Gruß
Claudi


----------



## Gast2 (22. Okt 2012)

```
git checkout deineDatei.bla
```


----------



## ClaudiM (22. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank.

Hat funktioniert. Nachdem ich wissen wollte, warum das funktioniert hat, habe ich 
Git ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de hier für die Nachwelt die Beschreibung gefunden.

Gruß
Claudi


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Okt 2012)

> Hat funktioniert. Nachdem ich wissen wollte, warum das funktioniert hat, habe ich
> [hier war ein Link, wurde aber beim Zitieren entfernt] hier für die Nachwelt die Beschreibung gefunden.



Vorbildlich 

Nachdem dein Problem gelöst ist, hier noch etwas anderes dazu:
Ich weiß nicht, mit welcher IDE du arbeitest, aber für Eclipse gibt es ein Git-Plugin (heißt glaub I...äh EGit) und afaik gibt es für Netbeans+Intelij IDEA auch entsprechende Unterstützung. Ansonsten gibt es noch TortoiseGIT.

Erspart einem manchmal den Weg über die Konsole.


----------

